# Correct vs Fat Frogs



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

For some reason I can't see the pics on what a proper looking frogs look like on the boards here. 

I'm wanting to keep my frogs at the proper size without being fat. Could someone help me out with a link or something please?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've seen a group of pictures being shared on facebook a couple of times but I don't remember the link for it. 

As a broadly general description, remember that the frogs store excess fat in the abdomen in the forms of two fat pads. if these fat pads are excessive (obese) in size, then they deform the abdomen out wards (roundness) as it and the organs are competing for space. If the frog hasn't lost weight in the legs, and doesn't have an excessively protruding pelvic girdle and doesn't have an excess roundness of the abdomen is probably in good shape. If the abdomen is distended distinctly outwards from the sides of the frog, its going to be obese to morbidly obese. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you for the information!!


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

here is photo in reference:


----------



## uwiik (Jun 29, 2018)

Based on Ed's description I am pretty sure I have few frogs with obesity problem...LOL!! Need to begin controlling the diet


----------

